# nice bass.



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i caught this bass at 4:45 on a brown Wooly Bugger. he weighed about 2 1/2lbs


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice catch they aren't bitn on the beach they are bitn somewhere


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Awesome catch. I'm jealous for sure. Great Job. :bowdown


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Well thank,i caught that bass and 3blue gill and there was not a fight it all,so im thinking about buying a TFO 3wt or a Sage bass series anybody use either one of them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

And im using a 7wt right now.so any advice would be great. 

Probly wont be untill spring when i deside to drop 400$


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

what do yall think about a TFO lefty kreh 3 or 4 weight for large mouth and bluegill


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice bucket mouth!!!!!! Big ups on a fine catch!!!

I would just stick with the 7wt. After a fly show was wrapping up a few years ago in Virginia, we were taking turns throwing the 3wt at the coke machine can drop. It was fun for that, but I don't think I would spend my money on it. Before ya buy it, think about how much you are going to fish it. If you fish a lot for bass a 6wt would be best (your 7 just fine) and bluegill are fun, but do you want to invest in them? 

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i was smart......"kinda" one of my buddies was with me when i went to bass pro shops to buy that sage.and i was realy about to buy it.but i walked out of there with a TFO 5wt left kreh signature serieswith a hobbs creek reel.i save about 300 dollars...thanks Zack:bowdown

and a handfull of wooleybuggers for the bass.going to tie some stuff to get my butt kicked with the 7wtgoingfor thecarp,thats what i have been the itch to catch lately.


----------

